# Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?



## meeresangelspezi (17. April 2015)

Nabend Männer,
kleines Rätsel zum Wochenende. Wer von Euch weiß um was für ein Boot es sich hierbei handelt? Vielleicht ein altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?
Soll laut dem Verkäufer 10-15 Jahre alt sein und ist ca. 4,1m lang und 1,5 m breit. Die babyblaue Farbe ist noch Original. Über die Lösung würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen, denn dann wäre es vielleicht bald meins.#h
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Martin

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...boot-ohne-trailer-/310501216-211-17124?ref=wl


----------



## benzy (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

ein Verwandter von mir hat ein doch verflucht sehr,sehr ähnliches Boot. Da hatte er vor etwa 8-10 Jahren in Polen neu gekauft.


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

das weder ein Crescent noch Ryds oder was auch immer
 Goggle mal Big Anka 4200 dann hast du dein Boot ...#h


----------



## meeresangelspezi (18. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

Glaube ich eher nicht, sieht zwar ähnlich aus, aber die Klinkerung innen ist bei den Anka nicht vorhanden, die "Relingen" und Anbauten sind andere und insgesamt wirken die wie ein billiger Nachbau von diesem, da das GFK viel robuster erscheint.
 Kann es sein dass sich hierbei um eins der "Originale" aus DDR-Zeiten handelt die damals in Wiek gebaut wurden?|kopfkrat


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

ja das kann sein das es eine arkona |rolleyes ist schwer zu sage da klaut ja einer vom anderen beim bauen...
ist aber auf jeden fall das selbe ...glaube aber nicht das es aus DDR zeiten ist


----------



## liszart (19. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

Das Boot kommt meinem Arkona zwar optisch sehr nah und die Angaben des Eigentümers (Maße) auch aber ein paar Details sind doch anders...
Also wenn die an der Bauform nichts geändert haben ist es das nicht.
Gruß Liszart


----------



## memorie (19. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

moin
es sind ja zwei-schalige boote..
dieses, so wies aussieht , nur halb, aber diese außenschale wurde von vielen firmen in polen verwendet, da nicht lizenz, und patent geschützt,
so die aussage des herstellers, der auch die neueren " BA " boote baut,,
in der tat ähnelt es sehr von der außenhaut und bauform dem big anker, oder noch früheren ankona, aber das big anker hat eine andere innenschale, und einen anderen , bereits glatten boden,
wenns dir gefällt, warum nicht ??
aber für diesen preis bekommst eben auch eins mit der ganzen, verklebten innenschale, was dann noch etwas besser verwindungs-steif ist,
also bei drei,zwie, eins, meins -- gezielt nach ankona , oder big anker suchen, wirst sicher auch fündig..
noch was, also ich hab nen 15 ps yamaha dran, und möchte kein ps weniger..mit 5 ps, darfst 60 kg wiegen, nix mitführen, und selbst dann glaub ich, kommst nicht ins gleiten,,
aber mit 15 ps, das ist auch die max. motorisierung, machts schon spass,
und nochmal was, ganz wichtig...
diese boote haben weder ce-zeichen, geschweige denn irgend eine baunummer eingestanzt, sollte es anders sein, unm so besser, ich hatte höllische schwierigkeiten , das boot beim wsa anzumelden...
gruß  karl


----------



## ulf (19. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*



memorie schrieb:


> [...]diese boote haben weder ce-zeichen, geschweige denn irgend eine baunummer eingestanzt, sollte es anders sein, unm so besser, ich hatte höllische schwierigkeiten , das boot beim wsa anzumelden...
> gruß  karl



Hallo

Ist zwar offtopic, aber mich würde schon sehr interessieren, wie Du das trotzdem geschafft hast #6.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## memorie (19. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

hallo ulf
kannst du gerne haben...
beim kauf war sogar ne konfirmitätserklärung dabei, 
ich hatte darauf hin den " hersteller " laut konfirmitätserklärung angeschrieben, zwecks ce kennzeichen nachträglich,nachdem ich ihm selbige gefaxt hatte, sprach er von fälschung, er hätte nie ein big anker boot gebaut ectr. ectr. 
aufgefallen ist es der dame vom wsa regensburg, weil baujahr , und modelljahr nicht zusammen passten, 
nach rücksprache mit dem verkäufer kam gottseidank hervor, das das boot doch schon vorher im wsa berlin, und von ihm vom adac angemeldet war, und nur diesem umstand ist es zu verdanken, dass die dame vom wsa regensburg dann die anmeldung vollzog, obwohl keine ce, geschweige denn gültige produktions-nummer vorhanden war, und auch noch ist,
den schwarzen peter hat man, wenn es darum geht, das boot zu identifizieren, was helfen papiere, wenn auf dem boot absolut nix  zu sehen ist,
ganz abgesehen davon,,,, zitiere, ::
wer ein boot ohne ce, oder konfirmitätserklärung in verkehr, ( verkauf ) bringt, begeht eine straftat..
gruß  karl


----------



## Shimanoxt (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Boot? Altes Crescent, Ryds oder Jula?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich habe vor mir ein Boot für die Ostsee zu kaufen, ein bekannter vom Kollegen will ein verkaufen mit Motor,Trailer und natürlich das Boot.
Ich habe leider noch keine Bilder, wollte aber vorab schon ca nen Preis wissen den ich ausgeben kann so grob geschätzt.
Das Boot ist mit Sicherheit schon 14 Jahre alt es stand mal Crescent 435 drauf, Motor: ein Yamaha 9,9 PS Langschaft (Ruderpinne), ein Trailer mit neu TÜV und ein Kartenplotter.
Kennt vielleicht jemand dieses Boot oder kann mir sonst weiterhelfen, weil ich nen Preis nennen soll.

Gruß
Sven


----------

